# Problem network if_alc and if_iwn with using acer extensa 5635g



## zloidemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi everybody.
I try install freebsd8(release,release-p2,stable) and see once problem network devices. I use acer extensa 5635g.

I see only loop device with run ifconfig, but i loaded iwn kernel module for wi-fi. I attached pciconf and dmesg. My system now:


```
FreeBSD  8.0-STABLE-201004 FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE-201004 #0: Mon Apr  5 15:59:06 UTC 2010     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```


----------



## zloidemon (Apr 11, 2010)

I get iwn from http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/dev/iwn/, but ethernet too not work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you create a wlan device with rc.conf / ifconfig? http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8785


----------



## zloidemon (Apr 11, 2010)

I cannot create wlan. The devices are not defined in ifconfig. I see only lo0 device, but there is alc0 and iwn0 with using pciconf. I think this is chipset problem...


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 11, 2010)

According to your dmesg output, the wireless card is an Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 1000, which is supported in head and 8-stable. Update to 8-stable and your wireless card should work.


----------



## zloidemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Ech... I try it.. Not happyend  As ethernet so and wi-fi is not work.


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you actually load the module? What did you try? Provide output of `# ifconfig -a` and `# kldstat`.


----------

